# what do vortexers do?



## boostinny247 (Aug 20, 2006)

what do vw vortexer's do for a living? 
ill start.........








i go to college and fix cars all day...


----------



## beernutdrums (May 23, 2001)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (boostinny247)*

I'll bite.
I do IT development, implementation & support for a large-ish company.


----------



## hejso (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (kickoutthelights)*

i do graphic design for a small-ish company. I like dank beer. watch a lot of tv. go bowling. listen to music.. and worship the devil on the weekends.


----------



## CBHVR6 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (boostinny247)*

Bodyshop/painter. Also work on any vw's that come in


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (CBHVR6)*

I just got a new job as a prepress operator/graphic designer at ODI in Portsmouth NH and I also own my own Graphic Design/Photography/Original Illustration business called *kreativ studios* design • focus • media LLC


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

I work at a shop that does anything and everything with automobile fluids..
IE:
Rad flush, manual & auto tranny flush, truck differentials(including transfer case) and last but not least and the most common, oil changes


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*

F/T - Project Mgr. for a Community Development Co here in the great Garden State
P/T - Have my own Virtual Tour Photography gig taking real estate photos and creating VT's
Freelance DB consulting
all around go getter and hustler....


----------



## PAULLLLLIN (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (vwsteve)*

Work with exotic cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Actor to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (PAULLLLLIN)*

College student, backyard mechanic, and intern at the office I work at, at school.


----------



## pappas64 (Jul 16, 2006)

banker... ... ... wish I was doing something... ANYthing else...


----------



## vpetithw (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (pappas64)*

I work for BOSE running theyre Heating and Cooling.
Drink Beer.
Wrench on my cars.
Sleep.


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (vpetithw)*

Parts Manager at a Freightliner store....with visions of becoming a H.S. History teacher


----------



## Vdubmk2_3 (Jun 6, 2007)

US Navy Submariner

Hang out with the Family
Drink beer 
work on vw's in the drive way


----------



## vw12 (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubmk2_3)*

geez, the things you guys do for a living. if any of you want to swap lives with me...
i work at a bookstore
studying web design
run a website for vw news (check out my sig)
oh, and


----------



## JMart88 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (boostinny247)*

I'm going to be in my second year of junior college after the summer, and I work at my local Hollywood Video


----------



## Pblaze (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (boostinny247)*

waitressing


----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (Pblaze)*

i make movies...
Well art department, i make movies/shoes look cool and pretty


----------



## Burley (May 6, 2004)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (kickoutthelights)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kickoutthelights* »_
I do IT development, implementation & support for a large-ish company.

x2 not so much the implementation but I do minor version upgrades.


----------



## Peter VDUB Addict (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (Burley)*

engineer. Operations manager at a manufacturing facility making wire


----------



## octaviavenezuela (Mar 11, 2007)

Civil Engineer, construction field jobs and sun all day long
OV


----------



## 16Valvn (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (boostinny247)*

Hazardous Waste Broker and all around lackey


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Professional Bicycle Mechanic with Regional, National, & Worlds experience.


----------



## OldSwabia (May 5, 2007)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (boostinny247)*

Student and part time properties manager. (I work for the family business. I go out and collect rent, fix things up and make sure everything is in order at our commercial properties.)


----------



## ae0652 (Jun 9, 2007)

Im a service booker for the a VW dealership in the midwest.


_Modified by ae0652 at 11:15 AM 6-9-2007_


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (ae0652)*

Full time student
Mechanical Engineer Co-Op designing/manufacturing some pretty sweet stuff for the government.
Work on VWs in my spare time just like the rest of you.


----------



## Riker6 (Sep 12, 2005)

Executive Chef


----------



## hipfin (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (Riker6)*

i clean ORs at a hospital. lots of blood and guts, and sometimes body parts. like a part of a man's scalp the other day. sweet.
going to school for nursing next fall and becoming a certified nurses assistant first this summer.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (hipfin)*

911 Dispatcher for the largest PSAP in my state.
drive my car
drink beer
walk my dogs


----------



## casroVW (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

Im the Master of Controls at the local nbc affiliate station. I watch tv all day
Drink beer at night and get to sleep till like 1 in the afternoon.








when the modivation strikes me i work on my VW


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (pappas64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pappas64* »_banker... ... ... wish I was doing something... ANYthing else...

hahahahahaha...you're SO fired








*branch manager at the same bank








bill


----------



## Elbmarcsdrow (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: (jebglx)*

I'm a Audi/VW technician at a specialty shop


----------



## iampakman (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (Elbmarcsdrow)*

i went to tech school to work on cars now i work for my dad in his seafood restaurant for like 2bucks an hour. go me!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pappas64* »_banker... ... ... wish I was doing something... ANYthing else...


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_
hahahahahaha...you're SO fired








*branch manager at the same bank








bill








 hahahah..
Thats gotta be so embarrassing!!!








*I just scored a SWEET job! Im the CFO and soon to be CEO of a ATV, Snowmobile, Motorcycle aftermarket accessory manufacturer*
Heres a link!








http://Altitudemfgslc.com


_Modified by 1.8TRabbit at 12:59 PM 6-11-2007_


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

i do whatever i want, i'm independantly wealthy and i'm only 26.
i'm a badass.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_i do whatever i want, i'm independantly wealthy and i'm only 26.
i'm a badass.

Im a daddies boy!!


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (******)*


_Quote, originally posted by ******** »_

thats how i made my money. hahahahah
it was a joke man. i'm not wealthy by any means. 

I know...I was playing into it aswell


----------



## Angry_Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (******)*

I design fire sprinkler systems for commercial buildings...


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Angry_Mike)*

college student working on my Nuclear Medicine bachelors, bank teller by nights and weekends. 
and in august i have an internship at the hospital close to my university for my major 








--------
and since he won't post it i will, my boyfriend is working for mercedes benz this summer and getting his bachelors in automotive design and management.


----------



## wurzburg (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

Professional Bum!!! seriously- i'm like 6 months behind on rent, dont pay taxes, yet i have 6 VW's (none are legal), and i dont have a DL.







errrrr- hoopties.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (wurzburg)*

I sleep under my desk at night. In the morning I work like a zombie on my VW. Then I eat brains.


----------



## Lowie (Oct 31, 2006)

I work for VW..


----------



## KGSegovia (Nov 8, 2003)

Spanish Teacher & part time financial services.


----------



## boostinny247 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (Elbmarcsdrow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Elbmarcsdrow* »_I'm a Audi/VW technician at a specialty shop
















hows the shop ace http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Collin16v (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (boostinny247)*

i work (not mentioning what i do though ..







) .. sleep, eat, drive, vwvortex, wrench, draw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (boostinny247)*

I'm a full-time student and am working in an office for the summer getting paid to sit on my arse in my giant personal office and browse the Vortex all day. My office has a great view out the very large window to some nice landscaping but it gets boring not working all day.


----------



## 1sikfox (Jun 10, 2007)

Im the day manager @ a local live music venue that has a full resturaunt/bar. Its a good job, the money isnt super but I wear what I want and I work basically 35 hours a week on a 45 hour payed salary. Plus I get to see live music 3 nights a week for free if I so choose to go.


----------



## Ajent (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: (1sikfox)*

Truck and coach mechanic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Best job ever! and of course there's lots of shop resources available.. muahaha


----------



## Larz (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (Ajent)*

I work for visions electronics in canada








i lift tv's and put stuff away and deal with customer crap
not the best job , but its fun as hell


----------



## vadimgeorge (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

I am a journalist an I am working in new media, I own one of the biggest sport sites in Romania, http://www.onlinesport.ro .


----------



## 2004jettagli (Oct 10, 2005)

i work for a VW dealer in the parts department.


----------



## sickvdub (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (2004jettagli)*

customer service by day, It Technician waiting on a few more contracts for me to make a decent living out of this so i can go back to college and get my bachelors on business administration.


----------



## Weakness (Apr 28, 2000)

Network Engineer for a Top 5 bank in the US.


----------



## 506acl26 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

united states ARMY ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JetBlueMig (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (506acl26)*

Civil Engineer for Calvert County. What that entails is still a mystery to me.


----------



## 2zzge (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (boostinny247)*

*sources of income *include owning a vending company, on staff at a local church, wife is a nurse, i'm also moonlight as a gigolo on the weekends.
_*things i do *_ include workout at the gym, direct a homeless outreach org, husband, your best friend or your worst enemy, moonlight as a studio musician (guitar & sing), drive a VW
_*education*_ includes 2yrs in mechanical engineering, 18 months of computer science, 2yrs of music theory, 2yrs of engine repair, continuing edu in philosophy and social sciences.
experience includes 25+yrs of professional music performances/recordings including records/shows with petra, grand funk, (age shows here), ted nugent, mitch ryder and the detroit wheels, sex pistols, and many other bands we all know and don't know. i've faced 10yrs of prison (didn't spend it), don't have children, i've driven over 160mph off track, i've raced on amateur dirt tracks, i've built my own race car x?, have been part of the installation of the worlds largest computer network (over 400K nodes), 10yrs married, 20yrs sober, 105yrs old.
...and that is just the stuff i'm legally allowed to say.


----------



## boostinny247 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (2zzge)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (boostinny247)*

Okay, I'll join.
Nursing Student. Graduated as a Physio Assistant. Looking for a P/T Job as a Phsyio Assist. right now for my reading week this summer school, A full-time procastinator. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## savetherock (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (boostinny247)*

I'm a drafter for a ridiculously top shelf landscape architectural firm in Napa Vally (Just got out of the military and started working here). They do designs for 5 star hotels, huge vineyards and rich folk like Duffield and Beringer. So much better then drawing dirt roads in the desert!


----------



## leeko (Sep 29, 2006)

Full-time student, going to university for Crime, majoring in Phsychology
Currently working at Aldo shoes, making pretty good money.
I love to drink Corona all day, while enjoying my cigarettes, and at the same time, possibly working on the Volks.


----------



## spx (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re:*

I`m full time a Executive Chauffeur and selling parts for dubs audi and porsche .


----------



## the_journalist (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (spx)*

Formerly a military journalist now working as a range safety inspector for the Dept. of the Army.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

i work for nintendo


----------



## metaljim (Jul 16, 2005)

as of two weeks ago, i'm a web developer. i'm in charge of QA, testing, an debugging, as well as being a jr. programmer/grunt.
i love it.


----------



## BartVW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

I work @ a VW/Seat dealer. I used to work as a receptionist there. But since I'm in school again, I work at Euromobil every other Saturday(which is our rental department).


----------



## Crew (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (BartVW)*

I'm at Drexel for civil and architectural engineering, right now I'm working as an intern doing telecommunications engineering








On weekends, I caddie.


----------



## scidanw (May 11, 2007)

*Re: (Crew)*

I've been in college since 1997, have been working through the degree scale and three VW's. Will have my Phd in paleontology from KU in '09, unless God hates me.


----------



## castel (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: (scidanw)*

I work for SBBT in the shipping department. My title is "logistics specialist" and on the down time i study at SD city college


----------



## VDub for Great Justice (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (castel)*

I go to college and work in a pizzaria; i hate my job. alot.


----------



## Mk5JettaDan (Feb 7, 2007)

I make corporate/industrial/training/commercials/documentaries, and other non-porn non-broadcast videos for companies of all sizes shapes and kinds. I'm a producer, editor, and technical guru dude.


----------



## AWL71 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (Mk5JettaDan)*

I am the Director of Sales for a hospitality supply company. No complaints.


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (AWL71)*

i make meth in my garage and then volounteer at middle schools and old folks homes.


----------



## Captain Insaneo (Feb 24, 2007)

i attend high school, seniors '08.
and i deliver pizza, and make mad money.


----------



## Volkswoman_03 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (GTiJoeGreen)*

FT- Data Entry for a local company... We collect taxes, utilities, and such for various counties throughout MD/VA that are to lazy to do it themselves. haha
PT- Student... Medical Office Technology


----------



## nicodagift (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (boostinny247)*

I manage a







restaurant for a international chain.


----------



## eurojunkman (Jul 11, 2007)

Mechanic at an Aircooled only shop.
That plus a full time drunk.
Not an alcoholic cause I don't go to meetings.


----------



## J double R (Dec 1, 2006)

US Navy submariner.. did some time aboard USS Springfield, now on shore duty.. volunteer firefighter on the side.


----------



## IslandGTI (May 23, 2007)

Parts manager at GMC/Jeep Dealership


----------



## amy31415 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (IslandGTI)*

Process Scientist/hack mechanic/formulate weird things in the basement hoping someday I'll patent something and strike it rich so I can buy more cars and have a giant garage filled with peculiar but really cool cars.


----------



## RI1643 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

philips medical


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (RI1643)*

Grad student working two jobs
Pt- Mall managment in the marketing depart
Ft- Interning/Working for MSNBC on Capital hill beat. 
On the side I am also getting my professional editors certificate.


----------



## Mcardoso (Jun 26, 2007)

Im a A tech in a local bodyshop that i work 80 hours a week in and cant seem to get my corrado running


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (boostinny247)*

i work for Boeing ( yes the plane company) Intergrated defense systems, i install Evviromental Control systems on all the ICBM Launch Facilities in North Dakota.


----------



## Red 1.8t (Mar 7, 2007)

vortexers sit on there but all day and dont do anything


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Red 1.8t)*

lockheed martin


----------



## Matty 20VT (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (******)*

senior in high school =] young'in over here


----------



## dirtrida274 (Jan 24, 2007)

Eat 
Sleep
Volkswagen


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (dirtrida274)*

I'm a Clinical Social Worker... I work with the seriously mentally ill (Schizophrenia, Schizoaffective, Bipolar, PTSD, etc...)


----------



## romodude77 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (boostinny247)*

im in highschool and do construction in my off time.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (romodude77)*

junior in college and network services slore. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Cooper323 (May 8, 2007)

hah first COP to chime in!
actually a Jail Officer, but all the same. really my job title should be:
Babysitter, Counselor, Boxer, Pepper Spray test Dummy, Linguist, US Marshall(we do transports for them), Dept Homeland Security(transportation for them too), Taxi Driver, Confessional Booth Associate, Punching Bag....


----------



## 3rdtry (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: (Cooper323)*

fogive me jailer, I have sinned, it has been 2 years since my last conviction.


----------



## Cooper323 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: (3rdtry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3rdtry* »_fogive me jailer, I have sinned, it has been 2 years since my last conviction.









haha, well you need to get on that. your mistakes pay my bills.... lol. and







money


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (Cooper323)*

I'm the DJ at a local strip club. No, honestly -- that's what i do.


----------



## d21bfish (Jun 22, 2007)

precision-machinist running 2 five axis machining centers and the co. sends me to school. its nice to know that if i dont have the dough to buy something new, i can always just make it...


----------



## honkey (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (nairmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nairmac* »_I'm the DJ at a local strip club. No, honestly -- that's what i do.

i love the no honestly, thats what i do part of that. 
what a sweet job man, unless it's an all male strip club, then in the case your job sucks


----------



## OrdinaryGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm a detailer at the Porsche/Audi/VW dealer here, and I work the odd shift at a Pizza joint. Plus I'm a full-time student, taking first year Automotive training at our local Trades college.
I write fiction in my spare time, and play rollerderby.


----------



## Stabby (May 9, 2007)

*Re:*

Just graduated university and I work as an Appraisal Associate/ Research Analyst....I'm in the real estate business. Conduct market research, and gather information to value commercial real estate properties.


----------



## ownerizer (May 15, 2005)

Well, I'm 22.
The Daily Whip








So you can guess what I do.
Then drink some beer.
Fix on the damned Corrado, 'cause the Scirocco is always running.
Sleep.


----------



## SCHWAB0 (Dec 6, 2004)

student at st cloud state university (MN) to become a computer engineer, 1 year left ;-)


----------



## ClubDownforce (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: (brakedust)*

I sit in my office, and watch movies. Oh, and when I'm not sitting, I'm selling DirecTV, tv's and home theater. A bunch of other **** too.


----------



## JakkoVR (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (ClubDownforce)*

I used to be a manager at Starbucks but my new job is a Sevice Writter/Mechanics Help for Ducati.
Im also a backyard mechanic for all things VAG. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J double R (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (nicodagift)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicodagift* »_I manage a







restaurant for a international chain.

mcdonalds?


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

I've been in the military for almost 10yrs.


----------



## rok801 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Dan_Eos)*

I'm the shop manager for a large trucking company in Utah/Nevada/Idaho... 
Pretty much, I work when a truck comes in broken. If there are no broken trucks, I sit in my office on myspace and vwvortex. 
And I'm an alcoholic. It's a responsibility.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re:*

Environmental Scientist/Engineer for a large chemical company. Otherwise, my life probably isn't particularly interesting to people on here.
I spend lots of time on Wikipedia, but I go out and have fun a lot so in my mind I'm not that big of a geek. Others may disagree.


----------



## SilverJetta98 (Jul 17, 2005)

Im a chef. I got to work . play online and drive my car.


----------



## Lunker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (SilverJetta98)*

distribution coordinator for 1500+ coffee stores.


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Lunker)*

push:








and:








Its boring and low paying work...


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (BattleRabbit)*

I'm a dentist. I wake up, drill teeth, come home, check the tex, and wait for my car







19 more days.


----------



## madhatter9x (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (R32_gonnaunpimpzaauto)*

/////ALPINE
Navigation Evaluation Engineer


----------



## ramsecon04 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Weakness)*

Banker for a Top 5 Bank in the US. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TMH (Oct 26, 2005)

I manage the company in my sig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and when it's slow, I troll around here


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

I install underground sprinkler systems.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (hamradio)*

I'm self employed with a super struggling business.
At 25 i'm not sure what i want anymore, i'm stressed out all of the time.
Apart from checking my oil all the time and making sure the cars ok
i'm a technology geek, i keep explaining things in technical details so if i'm taking about cd's i end up explaining how the laser works.
But i cant help it i feel compelled to read about advanced technology.
I've started to watch videos about black holes and space, i think this helps to destress me, and then at night i go to sleep listening to laser dance spacesynth...
And this repeats everyday...........


----------



## C.S Bishop (Apr 23, 2007)

I have to sell Volvos to pay for my dub. So far I've only gotten in trouble twice though. 
1: posting on the Tex when the owner is looking over your shoulder...not a good idea
2: I guess wearing that Drivers Wanted polo wasn't such a good idea


----------



## megavites (Jul 19, 2007)

*what do you do?*

Process piping/plant designer
ohh..and I brew my own beer.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: what do you do? (megavites)*

graphic designer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

computer support & development for one of the Big 4 accounting firms.







no free advertising for those blokes!
on the weekends volunteer at habitat for humanity and help fix friends' houses up


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re:*

I work in a the corporate office for a doctors group handling collections, refunds, and electronic billing for 17 offices or so.


----------



## jfranklin (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is a similar post from a few months ago. I am a Contractor in Iraq right now. I work with Sat systems and all that goes with that. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## mauby (Sep 10, 2005)

Reprogram, repair and service cell phones.
Chef, dad, part finder, part installer...etc
The list is extensive.

Damn when I list it I see why my lady says I'm always in the streets...OOPS!


----------



## Grubergieger (May 20, 2007)

i went to school for a year to become a Network Systems Administrator, but all i learned was that i hate computers. now i install all the things that you take for granted and make your home a cozy place to be. last week i was in a hole that was 20ft. deep and i feared for my life every second that i was down there. 85% of my day is spent underground. i am only 22 years old and i have more aches and pains than my grandfather does.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Grubergieger)*

i do nothing.


----------



## rok801 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Grubergieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grubergieger* »_i went to school for a year to become a Network Systems Administrator, but all i learned was that i hate computers. now i install all the things that you take for granted and make your home a cozy place to be. last week i was in a hole that was 20ft. deep and i feared for my life every second that i was down there. 85% of my day is spent underground. i am only 22 years old and i have more aches and pains than my grandfather does.










so you went to school and hate computers... now you work in holes and hate that?
use your degree if you are going to do something you don't want to do. at least you'll make money.


----------



## DumpthaVR (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: (rok801)*

i do promotional work for these fellas....








And no i dont give a SH*T if you dont like it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DumpthaVR at 10:45 AM 8-2-2007_


----------



## jimiG60 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (DumpthaVR)*

Day time: Corporate Sales for Partstore.com
Night time: Beer connoisseur http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xjoegtix (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (boostinny247)*

i deliver beer all over mass get out of work and work on one of my cars or one of my friends cars. hang out, eat food, shag, sleep , drive around like a d**k, shag, work and drive around like a d**k!


----------



## hamradio (Jan 31, 2007)

Sprinkler installing is really beginning to suck. We're in a major drought around here. Nobody cares enough to water their freaking lawns, and so when I have to dig holes to put in sprinklers, everything is rock hard. It's just a summer job; my dad owns the company.


----------



## thatskinnykid (Apr 20, 2007)

I work at a golf course full time as the outside staff supervisor. I hate it. Gets so f'ing stressful. I'm in the process of looking for a new job now. Just not sure what I want to do...


----------



## BlueGLIdriver (Jul 19, 2007)

I work as a R&D analytical chemist at a small Biomedical company


----------



## cyb3rw4r (May 11, 2006)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (boostinny247)*

I work in IT as a Network Administrator.


----------



## megaDan (Jul 11, 2007)

Student during the year, intern during the summer. Last year of school, then its time for a real job. Will have 2 jobs on campus, and will continue my internship during the school year as well. And I still wont have enough money to throw at my Golf.


----------



## One Blue GTI (May 30, 2003)

System Administrator assistant


----------



## jetta98k2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (CBHVR6)*

i sit at home and look on vortex all day of course.


----------



## Nick 430 (Aug 5, 2007)

I quit my job today and have to go look for new one tomarro!!! im also a student... a very poor student


----------



## turd burglar1 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_
Im a daddies boy!!









Let's not forget he likes KIA as well. Hmmmmm. Independently wealthy and drives a KIA. I smell a rainbow somewhere here.





















I was quoting ****** BTW


_Modified by turd burglar1 at 8:47 PM 8-7-2007_


----------



## turd burglar1 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (turd burglar1)*

I sell the greatest cars ever to be put on the road. Any Guesses? VW and Audi, fo sho!! Before this I was selling uniforms for G&K Services. Life is grand.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Software developer


----------



## cmoneyg60 (May 19, 2002)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

sell VWs of course


----------



## chrisp-e (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (cmoneyg60)*

Ex-Army, worked a few different jobs in the last few years. Just quit my job last week and going to be a student again. yea for the GI Bill


----------



## Vee-Dubber-GLI (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (chrisp-e)*

Going to school (Global Security&Maritime Affairs/ Minor in Law) and working for the UPS Store. I ship $hit and sit on the 'tex. No Brown truck though.









Edit. Totally pwned pg 5. Pg 5, you are my bish.










_Modified by Vee-Dubber-GLI at 4:41 PM 8-8-2007_


----------



## :Jeremy: (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Vee-Dubber-GLI)*

Mercedes-Benz Tech


----------



## SLC Dubster (Feb 20, 2006)

I did the same as the guy who started the thread..... But now i'm taking a break from school and I am working at alltel.


----------



## wulfpack (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (SLC Dubster)*

A-10 Avionics specialist. Working on jets isnt bad but the people above me make life hell. Four years left and counting. Any VW/Porsche Techs or performance shop guys IM me how you got where you are at.


----------



## bigczaps (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (boostinny247)*

i am also an engineering (astronautics) student. i have a part time job as the maintenance guy at a hotel. i basically re-screw headboards on the walls and try to figure out what the hell my boss's wife is saying to me. that and allot of fishing with my dog.


----------



## lil_squeeker (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (bigczaps)*

i make these boxes, and also dvd sleeves and cd sleeves, etc......usw local 286
i also get my back all f**ked up from laying under my golf in gravel, for most of my life






















that beer should be before the smiley



















_Modified by ledvolksllin at 8:03 PM 8-11-2007_


----------



## vw.eugene (Jul 31, 2007)

Recently started working for a dealer, little tough at first but I think I'll get the hang of it cuz I love these cars.


----------



## DTMVDUB (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: what do vortexers do? (boostinny247)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostinny247* »_what do vw vortexer's do for a living?

IT Project Manager for one of the greatest companies on earth, GE Healthcare, a GE business, http://www.GE.com
Looking for a job? Check: http://www.gecareers.com/GECAR...x.jsp


----------

